# neat old trike



## Zephyr (Jan 27, 2012)

I found this trike in my local classified. I think it looks neat!
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-art-collectibles-Antique-Tricycle-W0QQAdIdZ338692263

And there was also these two from another add. I like the blue one.
http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-bikes-kids-vintage-tricycles-W0QQAdIdZ339725612

Just wanted to share


----------



## MrColumbia (Jan 28, 2012)

The first one looks like the newly made decoration tricycles. I may be wrong, just  a thought.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 28, 2012)

MrColumbia said:


> The first one looks like the newly made decoration tricycles. I may be wrong, just  a thought.




You're absolutely correct...it's a decorative reproduction and not worth anywhere near $200. I've seen ebay sellers swear they have an antique trike to sell when listing ones like this, even asking up to $700 opening bid! You can't convince them otherwise.

The other two are the genuine article and look in good shape for their age.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Jan 28, 2012)

I have two small versions of that trike, cool planters, my wife like them but as you said not real tricycles.  Sulley   PS  i payed $45 for the pair.


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 28, 2012)

Good to know its a reproduction. It's well made tho. Thanks for your post.


----------



## OldRider (Jan 29, 2012)

If what RidingToy has taught me in his posts is correct( and I'm sure it is) then the red and blue trikes are both from the thirties. The ducktail fender and the individual steps in the rear give it away


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 30, 2012)

OldRider said:


> If what RidingToy has taught me in his posts is correct( and I'm sure it is) then the red and blue trikes are both from the thirties. The ducktail fender and the individual steps in the rear give it away




Yep, they sure look 30-ish to me!

Dave


----------



## Zephyr (Jan 30, 2012)

Are they worth what their posted price is?


----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zephyr said:


> Are they worth what their posted price is?




To me they are if in good condition in person, but that's just my opinion. I'm kinda partial to the older big front wheeled (20"+) tricycles. I've paid $200 for a similar condition 1930s Toledo brand tricycle made by American National. It didn't come with one of those neat flared fenders either as not all '30s models had them. This I've noticed from collecting old trike photos from back then. I did buy an old flared trike fender to fit on it when I get around to doing a full restoration and removing the brush paint job presently on it.

You could always dicker on the price and see if the seller will budge a little on it.

Dave


----------

